# Everything HP Pavilion zv5320us

## mizery de aria

This thread is dedicated to documenting and referencing all information relating to the HP Pavilion zv5320us notebook / laptop (also labeled HP Pavilion zv5000 ).

I recently exchanged my HP Pavilion zv5120us laptop with this HP Pavilion zv5320us.

I am still a Linux novice and am documenting my progress in hopes to have a completely functional laptop as well as to be able to offer support to anyone else with the same laptop or hardware.

Hewlett-Packard Pavilion zv5320us Widescreen Notebook Computer With a Mobile AMD Athlon XP-M Processor 3000+ with PowerNow! Technology, operating at 1.6GHz

Audio: 16-bit Sound Blaster Pro-compatible

BIOS: PhoenixBIOS F.21 (KBC Version 32.30) 

Cache Memory: 256KB on die Level 2

CardBus Bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

CardBus Bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

CD/DVD: Toshiba SD-R2512 8x DVD-ROM / ATAPI 24x10x24 CD-R/RW combo drive

Ethernet Controller: Integrated Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) 10/100Base-T Ethernet LAN with RJ-45 connector

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo LiveCD 2004.1 doesn't auto detect this network card.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Graphics Processor: See Video Card

Hard Drive: 80.0GB EIDE hard drive (4200 rpm)

Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Host Bridge (rev a4)

Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

IDE Interface: nVidia Corporation nForce3 IDE (rev a5)

ISA Bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 LPC Bridge (rev a6)

Keyboard: 101-key-compatible keyboard

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> File "/etc/X11/XF86Config" or "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Memory: 512MB PC2700 DDR SDRAM (2 x 256MB) for multitasking power at 333MHz, expandable to 1280MB (1 x 256MB, 1 x 1024MB)

Modem: 56 Kbps ITU V.90/V.92 (nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00d9 (rev a2))

Motherboard: Unknown

Multimedia Audio Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Audio (rev a2)

Network Controller (Wireless): Integrated Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g (rev 03) 54g high-speed wireless LAN with 125HSM/SpeedBooster support

 *Quote:*   

> I was unable to find a native linux solution to configuring this device, but what I did find involves ndiswrapper:
> 
> First make certain that you have wireless lan drivers compiled into the kernel:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 AGP Bridge (rev a4)

PCMCIA: 1 Type I/Type II

Power: high-capacity lithium-ion battery and AC adapter

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge acpid
> 
> ...

 

Processor: Mobile AMD Athlon XP-M Processor 3000+ with PowerNow! Technology, operating at 1.6GHz

Screen: 15.4" WXGA high-definition (TFT active matrix) widescreen display with 1280 x 800 resolution

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> File "/etc/X11/XF86Config" or "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
> 
> ```
> ...

 

SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce3 SMBus (rev a4)

Soundcard: nVidia Corporation AC97 Audio Controller

 *Quote:*   

> driver: snd-intel8x0
> 
> Software mixer (The Enlightened Sound Daemon): *Quote:*   emerge esound
> 
> /etc/init.d/esound start
> ...

 

Speakers: Internal Harman/Kardon

System Bus: No Info

System peripheral: Texas Instruments PCI1620 Firmware Loading Function (rev 01)

Touchpad:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The following kernels do not detect the touchpad:
> 
>  *Quote:*   gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9 r1
> ...

 

USB: 3 high-speed USB 2.0 ports for fast digital video, audio and data transfer 

USB Controlller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5)

```
Device Drivers

  USB support

    <*> Support for Host-side USB

    <*>   OHCI HCD support
```

USB Controlller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5)

```
Device Drivers

  USB support

    <*> Support for Host-side USB

    <*>   OHCI HCD support
```

USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 2.0 (rev a2)

```
Device Drivers

  USB support

    <*> Support for Host-side USB

    <*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support
```

VGA Compatible Controller: nVidia NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go 32M] (rev a3)

Video Card: nVidia NV17 GeForce4 420 Go with 32MB dedicated DDR

-

System Beep:

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel configuration:
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers
> 
> ...

 

-

My To Do List

Determine how to play music without any skipping effects while compiling or having other processes running in the background.  This happens all too frequently.

Determine how to record cds (bootable also)

Determine how to play DVDs

Determine how to configure synaptics touchpad

Determine how to get extra laptop buttons to function

-

Current Errors To Fix

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg:
> 
> ```
> hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24
> 
> ...

 

My installation of Gentoo 2004.2

Applications emerged

My kernel configuration

My notes

----------

## Twiggy794

mizery ~ Your 5120 guide was a godsend for setting up my 5160   :Wink:   Outta curiosity, is there a deal with HP that you used to exchange your laptop for a newer model?

----------

## mikecore

I have the HP zv5034us with the same hardware as you.

I am not able to get my wireless card working.

I followed your guide and when I get the to "modprobe ndiswrapper"

it fails with this-----"FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.9-rc2/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"

Then When i check dmesg I see this

"ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol kernel_locked"

I would really like to have my wireless working if some one could help.

I am running kernel-2.6.9-rc2 and I tried the ndiswrapper ver 8 and ver 11

it did the same thing on both.

Also I do have support builtin my kernel for wireless.

----------

## Twiggy794

I have the same wireless NIC, I use 2.6.9-ck2 and it builds fine with ndiswrapper 0.11.  Maybe give that one a whirl, may help.

----------

## mizery de aria

 *Twiggy794 wrote:*   

> mizery ~ Your 5120 guide was a godsend for setting up my 5160    Outta curiosity, is there a deal with HP that you used to exchange your laptop for a newer model?

 

Hardware issues in which for the particular model (zv5120us) laptop, Hewlet Packard does not service such computers (at least not with Best Buy) and thus Best Buy only had the option to replace the laptop in which it would then send my faulty laptop to HP to be resold as a refurbished laptop.

I had ac adapter / battery issues with my laptop as well as the port in which I connect the AC adapter to the laptop being faulty.  The AC adpater died unexpectedly for no apparent cause.  The battery died also.

----------

## mizery de aria

 *mikecore wrote:*   

> I have the HP zv5034us with the same hardware as you.
> 
> I am not able to get my wireless card working.
> 
> I followed your guide and when I get the to "modprobe ndiswrapper"
> ...

 

I have not yet configured the wireless network card nor verified the accuracy of the information I have included in my above post which was copied from the other thread for model zv5120us laptop.  I will eventually get to configuring it properly and documenting my progress.  In the meantime, I have a party to prepare for.

However, for your model laptop you may want to use this driver instead.

----------

## desertstalker

 *mizery de aria wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Current Errors To Fix
> 
> ```
> ...

 

to fix this.  under kernel config

Power managemnt options --> ACPI --> Power management timer support.

slect this  and that problem should dissapear.  Al least it did for me (D600).

Hope this helps

----------

## mizery de aria

I have updated the documentation with accurate instructions on how to use the wireless network card.

----------

## Twiggy794

Finally, somebody posted a simple, down-to-earth way of setting up ndiswrapper. I'll be passing along this thread to many folks in need.  :Wink: 

----------

## mizery de aria

My touchpad doesn't seem to function properly.

cat /dev/input/mice (produces no output booting from hard drive nor LiveCD)

cat /dev/mouse (produces output for LiveCD only)

cat /dev/psaux (produces output for LiveCD only)

Using kernel(s) gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r1 and gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r2:

 *Quote:*   

> Neither of three produce any output when executed and the touchpad is used.

 

Using kernel(s) hardened-dev-sources 2.6.7-r10 and development-sources 2.6.10-rc1 (unstable):

 *Quote:*   

> All three produce output as expected

 

Reviewing the Input Device FAQ I learned that 'cat /proc/bus/input/devices' displays what input devices are detected by the kernel.

this thread seems to point out that the particular kernel I'm using (gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9 r1) is buggy and that is the reason why the touchpad isn't detected or functional.

development-sources 2.6.10-rc1:

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices

...

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="PS/2 Generic Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio4/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event1

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3
```

One more thing to note is that this model laptop does NOT have a PS/2 port, but removing support for PS/2 from the kernel does not produce any results towards having a functional touchpad for the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9 r1&2 kernels.

----------

## mikecore

I tried the drivers from HP that you linked to in your post 

I got to figure out what this "kernel lock"  problem is.

I have configured my kernel for module unloading 

I don't know if thats what the failure is talking about.

but i would like to get this fixed soon  :Smile: 

----------

## mizery de aria

mikecore:

Make certain that /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link to /usr/src/kernel-2.6.9-rc2 and then reemerge ndiswrapper.

Also feel free to compare your kernel configuration to mine

----------

## mizery de aria

How can I determine what motherboard this laptop has?

----------

## truekaiser

it might say it in the bios. if not there then you might need to open it up and have a look..

----------

## mizery de aria

Updated instructions for audio software based mixing solution

----------

## Travers

Ok, so I'm on to ndiswrapper. I've installed it and the windows drivers, then I go on to modprobe ndiswrapper and I get:

WARNING: Error inserting ndiswrapper (lib/modules/2.6.7/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format.

Help! please....

----------

## mizery de aria

What version of ndiswrapper did you install?

What version of the linux kernel are you running?

Make sure /usr/src/linux points to the particular version of the kernel you're running and that you emerge ndiswrapper afterwards.

----------

## Travers

It was a bad make.conf file. Grr.. Anyhow, I'm using ndiswrapper-0.10 right now with bcmwl5a.inf. I'm experiencing the same sudden death of my wireless connection. I'm using vanilla-2.6.7, so the theory that the gentoo kernels are messing it up is gone. 

What I did figure out is that when it does die, (using 'iwlist scan') I will get two AP's. One will be my legit one and the other will be identical to the first except the MAC address shows up as 00:00:00:00:00:00. Obviously, this is not good. I can remove the module and pass the command 'ifconfig wlan0 down' followed by starting it back up and it won't find any AP's. Reboot solves the problem for me as well. 

One thing I did go through was this: 

I would have a connection and if I walked outside of my AP range, it would die and I would have to reboot to get it back. Later, I passed the command 'ifconfig wlan0 up' instead of 'modprobe -a ndiswrapper' Not only did the 'ifconfig wlan0 up' command automatically install the module, it also configured some ifconfig thing. (wlan0 showed up under ifconfig; it earlier had only been present in iwconfig) I was then able to go roam down my driveway, break the link, come back and the wireless picked back up with my pinging of nasa.gov where it left off. Spiffy. If I had just modprobed the driver and gone for the stroll as described above, I would have have to rebooted. 

You said you found some way to get around this by passing some command to the kernel? 'no apic' is it? Does that work? Are there any unplesant side-affects with it? Anyhow, I'm trying to find what makes it die. It seems random... but there is probably something that goes with it.  

'emerge symantics' will get the touchpad working.

----------

## Travers

I AM YOUR GOD! (and Linus is mine...)

Use 

cd /proc

cat pci | grep -i broad

This will tell you what chipset you have. I have for example the following:

Broadcom BCM94306 (rev 03) chipset.

Here is the driver, thankyou Dell corporation! (use bcmwl5a.inf in the AR directory): ftp://ftp.dell.com/network/R74092us.EXE

Other drivers for use in ndiswrapper can be found here: 

http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/List

Happy cracking!

----------

## Travers

Nevermind... I'm still getting sudden death wireless...... I'm really pissed about this.

----------

## mizery de aria

I believe perhaps it may also be due to IRQ issues.  Pass "noapic" to your kernel upon booting

If you use grub, edit /boot/grub/grub.conf

I haven't had any unpleasant side effects passing that to the kernel.

Also,

cat /proc/pci | grep Broadcom

    Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 3).

----------

## Travers

So, does this solve the problem? I'm going to try A TON of hp drivers tonight -- the new XP one, the old XP one and the win 2000 one. Then I'm going to pass noapic if none work. The ndiswrapper Wiki said to use HP drivers for Broadcom so I'll give it a shot. I've tried the win XP drivers from Microsuck and one from Dell that worked just as good as the win ones. Fsck it!

----------

## Travers

Actually, I passed apic=noirq and that solves the wireless problem.

----------

## mizery de aria

Added information for synaptics touchpad

----------

## mizery de aria

There's so much information available for Logitech MX 500 (300, 510 and 700 also) that it's unnecessary for me to explain how to get them to work especially including how to get all 10 buttons to function, but I did figure it out and I'm documenting a few notes regarding that just for my reference and convenience of having it in a location I check frequently and can find easily.

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Module"
> 
> 	...
> 
> 	# I'm not sure if this is necessary, but I added it for now
> ...

 

----------

## Travers

Could someone who has working nvidia acceleration post their Xorg conf? Thanks.

----------

## mizery de aria

The following is a snippet of data in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf that I believe is associated with having "nvidia acceleration."  Make sure to at least have what's listed below but do not necessarily remove lines that I have not included...they are not included for simplicity and so as to not take up much space.

```
Section "Module"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "dri"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Standard VGA"

   VendorName   "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

   Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   #VideoRam    32768

   # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Along with that configuration I have the following applications "emerged:"

nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel 

and the following kernel config:

```

Device Drivers

  Character devices

    <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

      < >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support # Note that this is NOT selected

      [*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)   
```

----------

## Travers

Ok, I'm going to try this, but the gentoo nvidia guide says not to use DRI. I found that some people have broken their acceleration as of late when they upgraded X org. Apparantly, there is eiether some kernel problem or Xorg problem. Downgrading Xorg and Nvidia seems to fix it (don't know what versions.)

----------

## mizery de aria

yep, mine is broken now...but I'm not going to downgrade...

I finally happened to get a functional/usable X server...but alas, there are a few issues I'd like to resolve.

First an foremost, to get to where I am now (back to a function desktop environment) I have to specify in my xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

        Driver      "nv"

        #VideoRam   32768

        VideoRam    65536

EndSection
```

I originally and for a while have been using the "nvidia" driver as the documentation says, and I have emerged and reemerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx several times..as well as have been using xorg-x11 6.8.0-r4.  But during the time in which problems have started I have also changed my kernel configuration:

```
Kernel hacking

  [ ] Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb
```

I had that selected originally, but ever since I deselected it (as per instructions for something else that I forgot since I've been having so many problems) I've been having so many problems

but alas, temporarily (or permanently?) using driver "nv" in xorg.conf works for now...but no dri/glx/acceleration...

glxinfo:

```
name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Segmentation fault
```

I'd like to figure that one out.

Oh, in regards to the problem I've been having when using the "nvidia" driver in m xorg.conf:

xorg-x11 DOES start, but the login screen appears to be rather funkylike: thick blue horizontal white line at the bottom of the screen with thin white vertical lines taking up 80% of the left side of the display with the remaining 20% a black background until the background image of my login screen loads in which the white lines are replaced with garbled background with greyish vertical lines...and alas, the content is offscreen and weirdish..but typing user/pass does proceed to log in, in which the contents are still seemingly offscreen and I can't see anything, not even my mouse cursor which has seemingly been transformed into a vertical line that occasionally appears (taking up the entire height of the screen) and then disappears...

----------

## mizery de aria

however, I just encountered another annoying issue with my temporary solution using the "nv" driver in my xorg.conf: when using ctrl+alt+#F1-6 to switch to a terminal, the terminal scrolls upwards like bad reception on some old tvs...yet switching back to X (alt+F&) and back to a terminal over and over yields the same result...blargh!

----------

## mizery de aria

Browsing through /var/log/Xorg.0.log I found:

```
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver
```

notice it's compiled for 4.0.2 rather than 6.8.0 (xorg-x11)

perhaps that has something to do with my issues?  What version is your nvidia driver compiled for?

Other interesting log data:

```
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling experimental RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of AGP disabled per request

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xEA000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 420 Go 32M

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.17.20.49.25

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): DFP-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz
```

----------

## mizery de aria

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=284488&highlight=xorgx11#2023293

Here's what I did:

```
emerge -C nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx nvidia-settings opengl-update
```

```
updatedb && locate 6111 && locate 6629

#-or-

find | grep 6111 && find | grep 6629 #this is slower
```

I didn't find many files as referenced in the post linked above other than the following that I removed:

```
rm -r /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-*
```

I then checked the module information that was currently loaded:

```
lsmod

Module     Size  Used by

nvidia  3469692  0

rmmod nvidia
```

I then added the following to my /etc/portage/package.mask file:

```
=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1

=media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.6629

=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r1
```

I then reemerged:

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx nvidia-settings opengl-update
```

I then reloaded the module:

```
modprobe nvidia

lsmod

Module     Size  Used by

nvidia  4819860  0
```

Note: /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"

...

  Load "glx"

  #Load "dri" #<-- make sure this is commented, haven't tested otherwise though

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

  ...

  Driver "nvidia"

  #I'm not sure about the following but I have them for now:

  Option "NvAGP" "0"

  Option "RenderAccel" "true"

  Option "DPMS"

  ...

EndSection

...
```

I then restarted X:

```
/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

and it loaded fine, I logged in fine, and "direct rendering; Yes" == YAY!

Just for reference, here's what I have installed:

----------

## Bigun

Excellent

----------

